# Club Nintendo is in the USA!



## epicelite (Dec 16, 2008)

https://club.nintendo.com/

Some people say it is up already but I don't see anything.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 16, 2008)

It was up but it was taken down, it got hit really hard all at once so they had to take it down again.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 16, 2008)

WEWT.

Can't wait for them to get their stuff together.


----------



## epicelite (Dec 16, 2008)

How many points per game and stuff?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 16, 2008)

Nintendo Aus has been "preparing" club nintendo for like 6 months now.....hmm...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 16, 2008)

im sorry for being a total noob
but whats club nintendo?


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 16, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> im sorry for being a total noob
> but whats club nintendo?



Kinda like an "awards" system for buying 1st party games. Buy the game (like Brawl, Mario Kart Wii for example), register them on Club Nintendo, get "coins" and use the coins to buy merchandise.

The site is up and down, but I'm hoping for some really nice items in the future...(like the Mario GC controller)...


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Dec 16, 2008)

I am, PharaohsVizier.

Just so many people on at the same time.. Bleh.


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I enter my email, hit next, and nothing happens. Could have sworn I had a MyNintendo account, but it isn't working either.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 16, 2008)

Club Nintendo is still buggy, I "transferred" my account, but I have 0 coins. (which I know I don't >_>)
Give it a day or two, hopefully things will be fine.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 16, 2008)

Only good thing I got from the "Club" thing Nintendo had in the US was the LoZ: Collectors Edition. >_>
Worth the 20 codes or w/e I needed to enter. xD


----------



## DarkLG (Dec 16, 2008)

When I try signing up for a new account I get to the part where it says enter email address i enter my email address hit continue and it just stays there it's weird.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 16, 2008)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I enter my email, hit next, and nothing happens. Could have sworn I had a MyNintendo account, but it isn't working either.



Same here, It tells me that I got my password wrong, but I'm sure I didn't. Plus I reset it.
Oh well, maybe it'll be ready to go by the end of the week.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm trying to sign in with my MyNintendo account and it isn't recognizing it.

*EDIT:* Oh, I think I have to transfer my account first.

*EDIT 2:* No, it says to just log in with my MyNintendo account.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 16, 2008)

Logging in it says 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Welcome to Club Nintendo. Transferring your My Nintendo account to Club Nintendo is easy, but we may need some additional information to complete the process. Please click "Join Club Nintendo Now" to continue. NOTE: Make sure to provide the email address associated to your My Nintendo account to successfully transfer your account.


Wtf?


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 16, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> skyman747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Im surprised to hear some people actually got transfer accounts.

Edit: Well I transferred my account but now my user name and password wont work even though I just used them to transfer.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 16, 2008)

Now the website isn't displaying the proper page style.

p.s. I really want those Animal Crossing Playing Cards.


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 16, 2008)

Transferred my account. Apparently you register then after your email it automatically detects you are transferring your account. 

Now it isn't letting me log in. Ugh.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 16, 2008)

Its down again. 404


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just transferred my account and logged in.

It says I have no coins though even though I had over 50 games registered with MyNintendo.


----------



## DarkLG (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay.I got it to work I am now registered.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Dec 16, 2008)

*GASP* I passed the email thing.


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 16, 2008)

Signed up, linked MyNintendo account, but when I try and login I still get this.

Welcome to Club Nintendo. Transferring your My Nintendo account to Club Nintendo is easy, but we may need some additional information to complete the process. Please click "Join Club Nintendo Now" to continue. NOTE: Make sure to provide the email address associated to your My Nintendo account to successfully transfer your account.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm getting the registration issue too.  I've linked my account but after that nothing changes.  Meaning, I have no clue how to start registering games and getting points.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 16, 2008)

The FAQ says in order to get coins for your previously bought Wii channels, Virtual Console, and WiiWare games, you have to e-mail them with your name, e-mail, serial number, and game titles and they will add your coins. It doesn't mention about getting coins for previously registered retail games though, so I asked about that as well. If I get an answer, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Synchromatic (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm able to log in, but when I enter the serial numbers, I log out again.

New site bugs, ftl.

EDIT: Now it's saying I have the wrong user/pass combo, even though I have it auto-inputted and it worked before. I give up. D:

EDIT2: There is a god! I got my coins.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 16, 2008)

Im hoping there's a lot traffic because the site runs like ass.

Edit: I cant sign in again.


----------



## gaboumafou (Dec 16, 2008)

I REALLY hope I can get points for previously registered games, because I threw away all those codes...


----------



## DarkLG (Dec 16, 2008)

Ya I threw mine away to is there a way to get them without need of that paper?


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 16, 2008)

gaboumafou said:
			
		

> I REALLY hope I can get points for previously registered games, because I threw away all those codes...


I dont think you can. I had register OZ tp before but im not getting any points for it. Hopefully they have something to update it.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 16, 2008)

I still have every paper that has ever come with any game, so I still have my codes if all I have to do is re-enter them.

Heck, I still have all the papers that came with my Super Nintendo games. I think I have a Star Fox poster that came with some game.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 16, 2008)

# Games released prior to December 2008
Many games released prior to December 2008 can be registered; however, of those games, only select Wii, Wii Shop Channel games, Wii Channels, and Nintendo DS games will qualify for surveys. See the list of games that can be registered and qualify for surveys below:

Wii Games
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree
Endless Ocean
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Link's Crossbow Training
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Party 8
Mario Strikers Charged
Mario Super Sluggers
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Wario Land: Shake It!
WarioWare: Smooth Moves
Wii Fit
Wii Music
Wii Play

Wii Shop Channel games and Wii Channels
Alien Crush Returns
Art Style: Cubello
Art Style: Rotohex
Big Kahuna Party
Boingz
Boogerman: A Pick and Flick Adventure
Brain Challenge
Bruiser and Scratch
Digital Champ Battle Boxing
Earthworm Jim
Enduro Racer
Forgotten Worlds
Gradius II Gofer No Yabou
Hockey Allstar Shootout
Home Sweet Home
Mega Man 3
Metal Slug 2
Pit Crew Panic!
Secret of Mana
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Space Harrier
Space Invaders Get Even
Space Invaders: The Original Game
Street Fighter II: Special Champion Edition
Strong Bad Episode 3: Baddest of the Bands
Strong Bad Episode 4: Dangeresque 3
Strong Bad Episode 5: 8-bit is Enough
Sudoku Challenge!
Target Toss Pro: Bags
Tetris Party
The Incredible Maze
World of Goo
Yummy Yummy Cooking Jam

Nintendo DS Games
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Big Brain Academy
Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day
Brain Age 2: More Training in Minutes a Day
Clubhouse Games
Crosswords DS
Diddy Kong Racing
Electroplankton
Elite Beat Agents
Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Mario Kart DS
Mario Party DS
Master of Illusion
Mystery Case Files: MillionHeir
New Super Mario Bros.
Nintendogs: Chihuahua and Friends
Nintendogs: Dalmatian and Friends
Nintendogs: Labrador Retriever and Friends
Nintendogs: Miniature Dachshund and Friends
Personal Trainer: Cooking
Planet Puzzle League
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Professor Layton and the Curious Village
Super Mario 64 DS
Tetris DS
Yoshi's Island DS

Source


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 16, 2008)

^ Those are just ones that are eligible for surveys btw.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope that all of our previously registered games can be transferred... That would really suck if they can't...


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 16, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> ^ Those are just ones that are eligible for surveys btw.


So can we get coins for games without surveys? That the real question here. I have plenty of games registered including games on that list that aren't giving me coins.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 16, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surveys are just a way to get extra coins. As far as I know, we should be retroactively awarded points for all Wii and DS games. However, I have no coins right now, even though I have registered games included on that list of surveys. I have e-mailed Nintendo and will let you guys know if I hear back from them or if my coins suddenly show up.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks jumpman! I have a lot of things that i registered previously and I really want my points! Lol!


----------



## Talaria (Dec 16, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Nintendo Aus has been "preparing" club nintendo for like 6 months now.....hmm...



It was being created/prepared in conjuction with Club Nintendo USA, according to Rose Lappin, Managing Director of Nintendo Australia, it should be rolling out before Xmas or early 2009, but you can only redeem points from games released after Mario Kart Wii with the Club Nintendo card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Dunno whether its a bad or good thing the rewards offered are going to be unique from the Europe and Japan Club Nintendo's. I wonder whether NZer's will join the program too (Well prolly 100% likely seeing as y'know), seeing how Nintendo Australia is now our distributor after Softprint went into liquidation and f***ed us up.


----------



## skawo96 (Dec 16, 2008)

YAY, now americans can taste the 400 Stars -> 100 Wii Points excange rate!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Dec 16, 2008)

So far I have had no luck registering anything... It keeps telling me the codes have already been used, but I know I haven't previously registered it... So until they get this worked out... Things may be rocky...


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 16, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, just thought nintendo might have forgotten about us.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 17, 2008)

I've tried it.  I've made an account/transferred my My Nintendo to it.  But...I still can't figure out what my username was!  It's strange, because I've reset my password through the email I have set up, but I've tried my usual names and have had no success at all.  

Anything else I can do?  What amuses me is that I can change the password through my email, but it doesn't even tell me my username?  Difficult!


----------



## alex (Dec 17, 2008)

My validation failed, I got the email, and clicked the link, but it says the token is invalid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So fucked up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But good news though!


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sick of the glitches. Look at this:




My points actually drop at Super Mario 64 DS and Nintendogs isn't even added. WTF? I emailed them but haven't got an email back. If anyone is reading this I recommend not adding any codes until everything is sorted out.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Dec 17, 2008)

Hum...sounds like the whole process is messed up.  That's unfortunate, but maybe Nintendo wasn't really prepared for this level of DO WANT from the public?

I'll try it again after the start of next year.  Maybe then...


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 17, 2008)

My coins weren't added when I transferred to Club Nintendo.
But the survey coins have been added.
Plus my VC games haven't been added.

Something is going wrong.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 17, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> My coins weren't added when I transferred to Club Nintendo.
> But the survey coins have been added.
> Plus my VC games haven't been added.
> 
> Something is going wrong.


Have you checked lately? The only way to get coins is to do a survey (a big misconception). The games registered before will be put on your "to do" list. From there you have to do the survey, and then get the coins. You have to email Nintendo to get the vc games on your account.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 17, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I thought, until I saw this :








Why is there a section called " Product Registration - 0 Coins " ?


Edit: Plus I just registered Super Smash Bros. Brawl, and it didn't add any coins or even give me the option to take a survey on it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 17, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how it is for everyone. Thats most likely where they would put coins if you registered it within 4 weeks or said you were planning on buying it.


----------



## theotherfreakygu (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't successfully logged in yet for more than 3 seconds. I think I'll have to wait a while.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright, thanks.

I've emailed them about the VC games.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope you mentioned the Brawl coin mistake as well.


----------



## playallday (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't log in anymore....  FIX IT NINTENDO!  But wait...  This is the same game makers who can't fix a bug that's been there for half a year!

EDIT:  It says:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Due to high traffic volumes, the sign in function may not be working properly. If you are sure your username and password are correct, please keep trying.


----------



## JPH (Dec 17, 2008)

This is great!
I've already got a stack of my DS games that I'm registering for some points.


----------



## alex (Dec 17, 2008)

How do you merge accounts? I want to have my old MyNintendo registerings...


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just start making a new account. When you enter your email it will say this email belongs to a My nintendo account well merge it. but thats only if you use the same email.


----------



## playallday (Dec 17, 2008)

Well so far the system has only scammed me out of 30 points.



			
				alex said:
			
		

> How do you merge accounts? I want to have my old MyNintendo registerings...


Use the same email address as MyNintendo.

EDIT:  Beat to it!


----------



## m3rox (Dec 17, 2008)

Man this site is buggy.

I registered, got the email, click the link a few times (every time, it would just sit at about:blank), I wait a few minutes, click the link again and get a message stating that my token is invalid.  So I decide to try to log in, and it let me.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't been able to log in all day.

Companies need to go back to school and retake the class about not launching things before they are ready.


----------



## kedest (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm wondering how much coins you're getting with 1st party products and how much merchandise costs.
Here in Europe, it's quite 'expensive'. You have to buy a LOT of first party games to get something nice.
The points here are called Stars by the way, not coins.


----------



## m3rox (Dec 17, 2008)

0 points for registering a NDS phat


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 17, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> 0 points for registering a NDS phat


No coins for any consoles.


----------



## ShineStar (Dec 18, 2008)

Copyed and Pasted Points System:

Wii Fit: 80
Wii Games: 50
DS Games: 30
VC Game, WiiWare Game, Wii Channel: 10
Intend to Buy: 10
Early Registration: 10
Post-Play Survey: 10

I only have 180 as of now


----------



## Jei (Dec 18, 2008)

What about those who live in South America 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;;


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 18, 2008)

damn i just sold like 8 wii games and most of my old ds games like two months ago i wish it came out then so i could register then sell

i could of got like close to 800 coins


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2008)

I've got about 260 coins so far! I want the Game & Watch DS prize so badly.
I was wishing you'd get coins for registering systems, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Dec 18, 2008)

does anyone else who registered games before this not have coins for them, or it says their not worth any? because i got like 10 wii games registered and im gonna be pissed if they are all worth nothing because i put them in before this stuff.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 18, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to log in all day.
> 
> Companies need to go back to school and retake the class about not launching things before they are ready.



*shifty eyes to apple*


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah i imported my mynintendo account the sites friggin buggy if the site's content is flash it's badly programed.
and if it's content is Microsoft silverlight then it's just crud to begin with.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 18, 2008)

Balrogs.Pain said:
			
		

> does anyone else who registered games before this not have coins for them, or it says their not worth any? because i got like 10 wii games registered and im gonna be pissed if they are all worth nothing because i put them in before this stuff.


Give it time. Most likely by tomorrow the Wii games will be on your "to do list" on the home page of your Club Nintendo profile. Do the surveys and you will get your coins.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 18, 2008)

If my pirated games counted for points, I would have over 9000 points by now.


----------



## jesterscourt (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm curious how many people are going to be going to places like Gamestop where they have gutted games and just copying down the codes.  Maybe this will stop them from that practice.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 18, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> I'm curious how many people are going to be going to places like Gamestop where they have gutted games and just copying down the codes.  Maybe this will stop them from that practice.


if only, i got lucky when i went to buy my copy of no more heroes they just happened to have got them in and hadn't yet defaced the saran wrap.


----------



## ryan (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anybody know what games are on the "Game & Watch Collection" game card in the Rewards section of Club Nintendo?


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 18, 2008)

Woo, I have 600 coins and reached Platinum status. Wonder what the special gift will be when the Club Nintendo year ends on June 30th.


----------



## mat88 (Dec 18, 2008)

somebody succefully transefered sy mynintendo account to the club?
I go in the registration section, i enter my e-mail, after i enter my password and the information ... but after when i try to log in it just doesnt work, saying I need to transfer ... but i tryed like 10 times to transfer


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 18, 2008)

It's doing that for me also.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 18, 2008)

Quick questions, probably answered, but I don't care.
What about all the Wii Channels you bought already? Don't they add coins for that too?


----------



## sean0007 (Dec 18, 2008)

I had a successful transfer, but it is BS that they won't credit you with coins for games you already registered. Why are they punishing those that purchased the games and registered them ASAP?


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 18, 2008)

what would I get if I register my NDSL ?


----------



## thieves like us (Dec 18, 2008)

ryan said:
			
		

> Does anybody know what games are on the "Game & Watch Collection" game card in the Rewards section of Club Nintendo?


the same games that were on the japanese release: donkey kong, oil panic and greenhouse


----------



## thieves like us (Dec 18, 2008)

sean0007 said:
			
		

> I had a successful transfer, but it is BS that they won't credit you with coins for games you already registered. Why are they punishing those that purchased the games and registered them ASAP?


it's not BS. look at the bright side. at least we *have* a "club nintendo" here in north america now. japan has been reaping the rewards from it for the past 3 years, but what did those people get for registering their games prior to its inception? probably nothing at all. europe had their stars club, but to be honest, the prizes offered their were either crappy or in such low quantities, that you had to be really lucky and claim your prize immediately, or they were sold-out.

people, in general, need to stop with the "they *owe me*" way of thinking. NOA (or NCL or NOE) doesn't owe you anything other than the product that you are originally paying for. consider this a welcome bonus as a sign of thanks for supporting them, starting as of this week.

and the previous registration wasn't without its perks (albeit, they were few and far between). I know that I still have my gamecube zelda: collector's disc and the phantom hourglass stylus, which both were registration bonuses. while we may not have received *all* of the benefits of the new club before, at least they were awarding some things (which is a lot more than sony or microsoft does).

so, step back, take a deep breath and continue having fun playing the games you know and love in addition to [also] gaining new rewards for supporting them.


----------



## sean0007 (Dec 18, 2008)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> sean0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, post seems angrier than intended (stupid emotionless internet). I like the idea of a Club Nintendo for US and Canada and they don't owe me anything (other than to bring back the "seal of quality", might slow the onslaught of shovel-ware), however knowing there would be future benefits I would have saved most of my 30+ game registrations (yeah I buy a lot of games... but between the Wii, DS, and Cube why wouldn't I). It was more sadness for me rushing into the registration process before, apologies to those who took it to mean something in another way.


----------



## cosmiccinema (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't know how many of us will be eligible for "earning" prizes ... most of the games we play are back ups from those who bought the game.





lol


----------



## ryan (Dec 18, 2008)

sean0007 said:
			
		

> I had a successful transfer, but it is BS that they won't credit you with coins for games you already registered. Why are they punishing those that purchased the games and registered them ASAP?



When I signed up, it transferred all my information from my old MyNintendo account - including the list of games that I had registered. I was able to complete the surveys and earn coins for every game that had a survey function attached to it.


----------



## Banger (Dec 18, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> what would I get if I register my NDSL ?



From the way everyone is talking 0 coins!!! You will be rich in these coins if you register your NDSL!


----------



## zidane_genome (Dec 18, 2008)

How do you link your Wii Shop (for VC/WiiWare) to Club Nintendo?

I'd love to get the 400 'coins' from all the VC/WiiWare I have!


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nintendo replied to my e-mail.

They say the only previously registered games that you can get coins for (by taking the survey) are games still shipping to stores.

As for WiiWare, only the more recent ones are eligible. The full list of games that are eligible for points is located in their FAQs under "Product Registration": http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/club/en/faq.jsp


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 19, 2008)

YAY! I got enought to get the silver case!


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 19, 2008)

sean0007 said:
			
		

> they don't owe me anything (other than to bring back the "seal of quality", might slow the onslaught of shovel-ware),



Doubtful. The seal of quality had nothing to do with the quality of games allowed. It just meant the game met Nintendo's requirements, mostly that they were an official licensee, but also stuff like it had been censored (if necessary) to Nintendo standards, and wasn't likely to crash.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 19, 2008)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> sean0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It prevented shovel ware more then you think. It restricted how many game a publisher could release a month. It would cut the shovel ware down but there would still be alot.


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 19, 2008)

omg, this is really pissing me off. I still get the "Transfer your MyNintendo account" even after going through the registration for the 9001th try. 

Did anyone find a solution for this yet? If not, then I think I will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Dec 20, 2008)

Everyone must be rushing to join before opening their Xmas gifts. I'll give it a go, not too many DS games but I shoud definitely get some coins for my Wii games.


----------

